# Texas Hold'em



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Sponsored by Devils Lake Youth Activities
[siteimg]2447[/siteimg]

Call 701-662-3318 to sign up
Send me your e-mail address and I will send you the original flyer


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Hard to read...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

send your email address and I will send you an original


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Seats are filling up fast!!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is only four days away and there ARE spots remaining


----------

